# Gardening, bbq, mower



## mia77 (May 29, 2012)

Hello,
I'm looking for a bbq and mower... Do you know where i can find it?
Thanks!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

mia77 said:


> I'm looking for a bbq and mower... Do you know where i can find it?


Try a home improvement center like Shimachu. Since you didn't bother to mention where you're at, it's kinda tough to make a more specific recommendation.

There are web sites in Japan that sell that sort of stuff, as well as larger items like car port covers and storage sheds. But I don't know of any that are in English. Try Rakuten -- their pages aren't *really* in English but it's a computer-translated attempt to look something like English so you may be able to find what you want and get them to ship it to you. And Rakuten will let you order first and pay at your local convenience store if you don't have a credit card.

The other approach would be to ask a neighbor. Then the answer you get will be tailored to your specific location.


----------



## mia77 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry i didn't mention that i'm in Tokyo. Thanks for your help. 
I will try to ask my neighbor.


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got a webber American style one from Amazon that I love, but if you want one of these you should also order the American BBQ briquttes since they are made to burn at a lower temp. I tried the Japanese brands and they just need too much air, was a huge hassle. 

In the country side I've seen some of the old style push mowers at the bigger home centers but not around here. I'm sure Tokyu Hands would be happy to order one for you though. 

I see people cut their lawns with weed whackers and scissors but never mowers.


----------

